# Estimating & Project Management Software



## chrisd0608 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm working for a mid-sized commercial general contracting company that is somewhat stuck in the dark ages when it comes to technology (accounting is done on a 1980's DOS program :thumbup. I'm the young guy in the management side of the company, the owner approached me with the task of finding some software options make project management and/or estimating more efficient. I currently use a combination of a 15 yr old excel budget template, On-screen takeoff (free version), and Microsoft Project. It works.... I'm sure there are better options out there, but I have been a bit overwhelmed with all of the options that come up when I search.

What are some programs that you guys in small to medium outfits are using? What are pros and cons in your opinion? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmfcon (Dec 1, 2011)

I have gone through the same "task" at a firm I worked for, I got them looking at 12 licences of PlanSwift for their needs, (Gen. contracting with multiple trade disciplines)

Got an email recently that PlanSwift announced the release of PlanSwift 9.1 and are offering a "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" Holiday Special before year end. This seems to be a relatively cheap all purpose but powerful takeoff/estimating suite.

I signed up for the 14 day free trial first. 

Good luck


----------



## chrisd0608 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I just downloaded it, I'll see how it does.... the price is not bad compared to many others I have seen.


----------



## jmfcon (Dec 1, 2011)

Hope it works out, I was offered a volume deal at http://www.planswift.com/requesttrial/?AID=1394 but don't know if it is still there might be worth checking out if you plan to buy.


----------



## HollowayPaint (Dec 6, 2011)

chrisd0608 said:


> I'm working for a mid-sized commercial general contracting company that is somewhat stuck in the dark ages when it comes to technology (accounting is done on a 1980's DOS program :thumbup. I'm the young guy in the management side of the company, the owner approached me with the task of finding some software options make project management and/or estimating more efficient. I currently use a combination of a 15 yr old excel budget template, On-screen takeoff (free version), and Microsoft Project. It works.... I'm sure there are better options out there, but I have been a bit overwhelmed with all of the options that come up when I search.
> 
> What are some programs that you guys in small to medium outfits are using? What are pros and cons in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I am new to the forum and recently started using MyOnlineToolbox.com.
Not really sure about the differences of commercial versus residential
with a business system but we have been using this for our business. 

Pros: Easy to start up on your own, inexpensive, brings a company from
start to finish in a simple manner. You can try for free for I think 10
or 15 transactions

Cons: Doesn't interface to Quickbooks yet (and I do not know when they
are going to do that), the scheduling works fine for your own employees
and I think you have to tinker with it to schedule subcontractors (but I
do not know so you would need to ask them).

Hope this helps.
Jim


----------



## hilldawg (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel like I've used just about everything. I did ELMS, OnlineToolbox and UDA and am now doing Jetstream. They all had their pros and cons..ELMS was cheap/free but only works 1/10 of the time. OnlineToolbox..again cheap but doesnt work with Quickbooks and showed its age in a lot of places

So far I'm very happy with Jetstream. It is much more expensive for us at $99 a month but you get what you pay for. It works with Quickbooks, does scheduling and they got it on my website so my customers can log in and use it


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Timberline offers both estimating and accounting software but it's not cheap


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*Showed our age?*



hilldawg said:


> I feel like I've used just about everything. OnlineToolbox showed its age in a lot of places


 I was just alerted to this comment. I did a quick search and did not see you as a user of our platform so perhaps you got us confused with someone else's system :whistling .... and if I am mistaken, feel free to just log in and send a support ticket saying hello so I would know the comment was at least genuine. But our technology is so recent that I find that hard to believe as a valid opinion. But I can tell you are supporting someone else new to the market and realize you have to throw the competitive jabs. All the best. Brian


----------



## 97ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

We use Goldenseal, Accounting and Estimating Software. Have used it since late 80's or early 90's when it was MacNail. Talk about showing its age! Anyway, it's very affordable, and does alot! That being said I'm always looking for newer and better, but also cheap... I'm just a small remodeler and the pricey software is not for me.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Any body using the simple series software.


----------



## JCH_General (Jan 22, 2012)

I am shutting down my construction company and I am selling my estimating software digitizer pedestal etc. I have quest solutions estimator 6.X and earthworks. The digitizer is a 44"x60" gtco super plus II on a manual pedestal. I am in NYC. Best offer takes it.
If any of you guys are interested email me your best offer to chris at jch-gc.com


----------



## Sieverding (Apr 25, 2012)

I am about to purchase a suite very shortly and I am trying to research options. We like UDA and Jetstream because of the quick books integration, scheduling, turn key type aspects. Any thoughts?


----------



## klyde (Nov 4, 2011)

i just found out about jetstream last night before i ever heard of it. looks like a pretty cool app/program. im in the process of starting my own company and jetstream looks like its my favorite so far. even there free templates are extremely useful and timesaving.


----------

